# Argos: Autumn/Winter catalogue 2009



## Cat101 (17 Aug 2009)

I have a copy of Argos' spring/summer catalogue (2009) and looked up a desk for my son's bedroom. Found one that suited for €59.79, so just now I went online to reserve it only to find that the new autumn/winter price is €69.99 for the exact same desk! 
If only I had bought it a week or maybe two weeks ago  I begrudge buying it now knowing that I could have got it last week for €10 less.

Can they just up their price buy a whopping €10, Do you think it's an error? 

Has any one else noticed price hikes in the new catalogue?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Aug 2009)

Seems we are well and truly over charged anyway .... regardless of catalogue!


----------



## Locke (18 Aug 2009)

I know I shop around a lot more. Stopped going to argos though for the very reason posted by Cat101. Is it any wonder we travel up the north to buy certain stuff?


----------



## Celtwytch (18 Aug 2009)

I have often noticed items increasing in price from one catalogue to the next.  For example, I paid €13.49 for an item in the Spring/Summer 2009 catalogue about a week before the Autumn/Winter catalogue came out.  The price for that same item is now €14.99.

The bottom line is that they can up their prices as much as they like - it's down to the customer to decide whether or not they want to pay those prices.


----------



## suemoo1 (18 Aug 2009)

did you not see all the articles in yesterdays papers about the price difference between argos ire and argos uk?? well worth your while going up north to buy stuff


----------



## Cat101 (18 Aug 2009)

suemoo1 said:


> did you not see all the articles in yesterdays papers about the price difference between argos ire and argos uk?? well worth your while going up north to buy stuff


I didn't see the papers but well believe it, I'm in Wexford so going to NI isn't a cheaper option for me. I just seems so unfair, I had a look in some funiture shops today and it would seem that unfortunatly, I'll have to give in an buy the desk in argos


----------



## packard (18 Aug 2009)

Chance your arm and go in with the two books and demand an explanation as to the price difference, you might get lucky. If you never ask you never receive.


----------



## korpy (18 Aug 2009)

Argos prices 24% dearer than in Britain
[broken link removed]


----------



## JoeRoberts (18 Aug 2009)

Yes , noticed that on Sunday - mentioned it to girl at counter and she said they fixed their prices for the new season at a different exchange rate than last season.

Difference is massive, my item was €181, now €209.
Price in Newry is €170 when converted at 0.82


----------



## g1g (18 Aug 2009)

cat101, if you look on jumbletown.ie someone might be giving one away for free. I often see desks up there and actually gave one away myself 2 years ago on it.


----------



## Cat101 (18 Aug 2009)

g1g, Thank you!!


----------



## roker (19 Aug 2009)

Just went to buy a cot mattress at Argos for about €40 and found that they will only deliver it, this costs another €35, it nearly doubles the price. As this would easily fit in my boot, I cannot understand the logic of this.


----------



## Leo (19 Aug 2009)

roker said:


> As this would easily fit in my boot, I cannot understand the logic of this.


 
They don't have space to stock everything!


----------



## roker (19 Aug 2009)

Managed to buy a mattress in the local shop, €40 they seem to have room


----------



## Cat101 (19 Aug 2009)

roker said:


> Managed to buy a mattress in the local shop, €40 they seem to have room


Most shops don't carry the same amount of stock as argos do though.
That's a very expensive delivery charge!! And it can take up to two weeks for it to arrive?! At that price I'd want it to be at home before me.


----------

